# kicker solobaric s10d, great condition!



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

OLD SCHOOL STILLWATER DESIGNS KICKER SOLO-BARIC S10D, FORMER SHOP DISPLAY UNIT | eBay


----------

